# how to hoop?



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

A very wise and big man once told me when you get into embroidery you got to learn how to hoop to.
It si not just sliding the inner and outer hoop togeither,
I am using the hoopmaster and that works like a charm, but I can't seem to wonder I missing some good tips. Cause It's not always that good.
Do you have any?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

What specifically is not good? Not straight? Not tight? Wrong placement?

The Hoopmaster is fool proof...that is what makes it such a wonderful hooper. I have had one for 10 years and COULD NOT live without it.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

AMEN! i second that!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use Hoop Master and love it. The only time I have alignment problems when using my Hoop Master is when it is a dark colored shirt with a pocket. Sometimes the light just isn't right and I can't see as well as I should to make sure that the guide is lined up to the pocket correctly.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I use Hoop Master and love it. The only time I have alignment problems when using my Hoop Master is when it is a dark colored shirt with a pocket. Sometimes the light just isn't right and I can't see as well as I should to make sure that the guide is lined up to the pocket correctly.


Glad to see I'm not alone... thought it was just old age! 

Probably the hardest thing to learn is not to stretch the fabric in the hoop. The function of the backing is to transfer the machine movements to your workspace. The garment gets stitched down and is just along for the ride. Make sure the backing is tight and just let the garment go along for the ride.


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Another thing to remember is to use only as large a hoop as needed. If the hoop is quite a bit larger in diameter than the design, you could get the fabric bouncing a bit which will lead to registration problems among others.


----------



## NovaDisc (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoop Master will definitely be great for you. Just keep working on it. The more you do it, the better you will become. It takes some practice to become acquainted with the intricacies (sp?). With practice, soon you will become a master hoop master!

Thanks,
Michael 
Nova Disc


----------



## caseembr (Sep 5, 2011)

idelements said:


> What specifically is not good? Not straight? Not tight? Wrong placement?
> 
> The Hoopmaster is fool proof...that is what makes it such a wonderful hooper. I have had one for 10 years and COULD NOT live without it.


I have the hoopmaster also. It is the best thing I have ever purchased. I also have the magnetic hoops from hoop master and they are just wonderful very fool proof


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Hoop Master all the way!


----------

